# Rex and Peanut's Photo Thread



## m.e. (Mar 6, 2005)

*


----------



## m.e. (Mar 6, 2005)

*Rex Robert Harrison:** 
Neutered Male Mini-Rex, 6 yo (D.O.B. 3-13-1999)*
































Checking out the camera...






In "his" box:






Attacking a poor defenseless wicker basket :shock::


----------



## m.e. (Mar 6, 2005)

*


----------



## m.e. (Mar 6, 2005)

*


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 6, 2005)

TOOOOOO CUTE! lol


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow, they look so beautiful together!Is Peanut a female and Rex a male? Rex is indeed a gorgeousrex! So jealous that you can get them to trance likethat...especially the rex! I Love them!

-Vanessa


----------



## m.e. (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes, Peanut is a spayed female and Rex is a neutered male.

**edit**_ I clarified the original posts_


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh, I just LOVE these pics - and your comments for them are really good  - Jan


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## *nepo* (Mar 6, 2005)

Those are adorble pictures


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 6, 2005)

I was SO happy to see this thread come up! I just love Rex! he's so beautiful! 

Peanut is simply gorgeous! I just adore his cute face!


----------



## m.e. (Mar 6, 2005)

*Our cats and bunnies get along fabulously The bunnies allow the kittens in their cage, they'll tolerate anexuberant swat now and then (they're as big as the kittens are, and canbe intimidating if they need to). Rex will occassionally initiate agame of "Catch the Bunny" wherein he runs and binkies and the kittenschase after him. And Peanut tolerates lots and lots of love licks andface baths from Miko, our tortie mushball.

Here are the rabbits resting while three exuberant kittens wrestle next to them:

*





*Peanut and Miko get along very well. Miko is laidback andaffectionate, and Peanut is a Diva , so there's no question who isthe leader in this relationship:

*









*Watching Stephanie with her toy...

*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 6, 2005)

Peanut I completely apologize for my ignorance regarding your gender! :shock:

These photos are great! I love the cats and bunnies getting along. It just amazes me


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 6, 2005)

Ohhh wow! They're beautiful!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks m.e. for showing your pictures.It's great to see all the pets and how they interact with eachother. Peanut has so much character and we can see why she isa Diva.

Rainbows!


----------



## gjsara (Mar 7, 2005)

such cute pictures i love you bunnys they are so sweet

sara


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 8, 2005)

Kittens and bunnies are a great mix lol


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 8, 2005)

Your bunnies are totally awesome!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 8, 2005)

Does everybody have a problem trancing theirrexes? Mine wont even let me turn him over! And how do you trance adutch? I can't do it!


----------



## m.e. (May 17, 2005)

Okay, I just got a new digital camera, so you know what that means...

Today was absolutely *gorgeous*, so Rex and Peanut got to spend most of it outside:












This is Peanut's "I'm sooo not interested in you" face:







And, apparently, it got a little chilly as the afternoon progressed. Rex decided to, well....nest:


----------



## m.e. (May 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, and I changed my avatar too. That expression is priceless (and why we call her a "Diva" )


----------



## BunBun Mom (May 17, 2005)

Aww, what cute bunnies!!


----------



## ayglnu13 (May 18, 2005)

Why have I neverseen this thread before!?! Those bunnies are adorable! I never knewwhat your bunnies looked like until now! You must never hide them fromme again! 

~Amy


----------



## cirrustwi (May 18, 2005)

Iam completely in love with those buns. I'm going to have toplan a bunny napping trip!!

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (May 18, 2005)

Aren't they just the cutest.

Jen , I'm in. We'll bring Apollo and Sampson to distract herand then grab them and run. Wait two Flemish, nope we can't run. I needto think up a new plan.

Tina


----------



## Mayday (May 18, 2005)

Thank you, M.E.!...I am so very glad this postwas brought upI missed it the first time and am truly enjoying yourbeautiful babies.



Janet, Buddha and Bella


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 18, 2005)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Okay, I just got a new digital camera, so you know what that means...


The outdoor pictures are nice and sharp. Alot of depth of field.

What kind of camera did you get? As I'm still shopping for one.

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## m.e. (May 18, 2005)

It's anOlympusD-580. We needed a new digi-cam as my parents are going to Europenext week, and I'm going to Africa this summer. It was recommended tous as one of the nicest and easiest to use camera's under $200. 

So far I have been *very* impressed with it. I'm definately not anexpert with digital cameras, but I would definately recommend this one.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 18, 2005)

*m.e. wrote: *


> It'sanOlympusD-580.


It looks like a nice camera. Several members here have the Olympus cameras.

I am thinking of the Panasonic RX 8, not out yet but it might not be available in North America.

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## stanleysmommy (May 23, 2005)

Peanut's name sure fits her. She looks like a diva!


----------



## m.e. (Dec 4, 2005)

*For once, they're in the photogenic spirit,and I actually have batteries in el-crappo digital camera (the nice onegot stolen in Africa this summer)

But of course, would they actually want to come out of the cage?Nooooo...apparently, the hay box I gave them was far more interesting 








Here's a few more...







Yes, that would be a cat in their cage.







And look - another one:







"What you doin' in my cage?"







"I wub you, mum."





*


----------



## cheryl (Dec 4, 2005)

m.e.,

your bunnies are simply adorable,i loved looking at their pictures,

thanks for sharing those with us


----------



## kgarver (Dec 4, 2005)

beautiful buns and cats


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 4, 2005)

I love seeing pictures of Rex and Peanut - Ithink it's great just how well they get on with the cats. Is that oneof the 'kittens'? Sure turned out very pretty.

Jan


----------



## jyrenze (Dec 5, 2005)

What a great pet family !


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 5, 2005)

Great pictures. I love their tree - so festive!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 5, 2005)

:great: Excellent job on the pictures, m.e.!! Especially love this one. 






Their cage is more decorated than the houses in myneighborhood. It's So Sweet! No one has to tell youtwice to get in the spirit of the holidays. This is certainlyinspirational!

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Dec 17, 2005)

[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 17, 2005)

:love:Your bunnies are so beautiful! More pictures please?


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 18, 2005)

woohoo look at that Sexxy Rexxy! Rex and Peanut look great M.e.! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 18, 2005)

LOL. Looks like they had a paper shredding festival . They do look so well and healthy. Great pics.

Jan


----------



## petkeeper (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your pics of your beautiful bunnies!


----------



## m.e. (Feb 7, 2006)

[align=center]










nose rubs...







_Wait, don't stop..._







_yeah, that's the spot_













[/align]


----------



## coolbunnybun (Feb 7, 2006)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!!! CUTENESS OVERLOAD!! way too cute buns


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 7, 2006)

:jumpforjoy:I am always pleased to see new Rex and Peanut pics. Look at the Diva - she looks blissfully happy!

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 11, 2006)

Those babies are*gorgeous*. I want to snuggle Peanut!:hug:Why do I getthe feeling she won't let me? Haha. Those cheeks are so sweet! Rex's fur looks like velvet. :inlove:


----------



## 2bunmom (Feb 11, 2006)

M.E. Yourbabies are way to cute!!!!! I loved the pic of the paper shredding festival. Sometimes,I think that my 2 are the only messy bunnies in the world!!! Thanks for sharing. Beckie, Trouble and Trixie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 11, 2006)

Peanut looks so red in these latest photos...



Does that coat come in different at different times of the year, or is it just the light in the photo??

Raspberry


----------



## m.e. (Feb 11, 2006)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Peanut looks so red in these latest photos...
> 
> Does that coat come in different at different times of the year, or is it just the light in the photo??
> 
> Raspberry


 
Interesting you should ask: in the winter, her coat takes on a _very_ reddish hue. Yet in the summer, after shedding her winter fur, she's a much lighter shade of tan :dunno


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 11, 2006)

Isn't that interesting? I know that in the wild, there are reasons that this occurs, but I don't know why it would occur with a domestic animal. AndI think when it happens in the wild, it usually has more to do with providing camouflage. Whereas, Peanut's different shades of red wouldn't do much for that...

Raspberry


----------



## doodle (Feb 11, 2006)

Oooh my gooooooodness! Your babies are so gorgeous, all of them. 
:heartbeat

:::::gets out bunny-&-kitty-napping bag:::::


----------



## m.e. (Feb 12, 2006)

*just some random pics (x-posted from blog)

*_ Awww, thanks Mom, I wanted some newspaper to lay on...

_







_ What's that you were saying - you wanted to read the newspaper? Yes, it has some nice photos, doesn't it?_







_ Well, I can always give you kisses. Now you know you can't be mad at me..._







dreaming of tuna







_ Hey, I'm trying to sleep here..._








Don't ask me why, but we had some extra cinder blocks laying around, and had absolutely no use for them. So I thought the rabbits might enjoy a little variety in their pen...(I change things around at least once a week. My fear that they'll be bored likely far outweighs reality



)







As you can see, Rex really took to them.












He didn't want to leave them, not even to eat (I love that little tush )

















And apparently, they make a lovely napping spot. (FYI, appearances can be decieving: in these photos Rex looks huge, but in reality he can easily fit through the holes in the cinder blocks)







Such a hard life they lead...


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 12, 2006)

LOL. Rex *really* loves those blocks. Won't even leave them to eat 

Kan


----------



## doodle (Feb 12, 2006)

LOL, that is too cute how Rex latched onto those

concrete blocks . . . who'd o'thought!


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 12, 2006)

what a great idea...so cute!


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 19, 2006)

Completely adorable! So creative with the cinder blocks! I've gotta get me a couple of those! 

:bunnyheart


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 19, 2006)

What adorable bunnies!! I love the cinderblock idea....


----------



## seasun (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi-

I love the pics-esp. the ones with the cats! We used to have a puddy,but allegies now prohibit. We've often commented on how "feline" ourboy is. I'm not surprised they all get on so well. I didn't know theycall that "Trancing". We always say he's "playing dead" or words tothat effect. hahaha We have also noticed that he will start to do a"bunnybath" on his face whenever we rub his ears &amp; neck. Kindof like a reflex-is this normal? (we're learning as we goalong) Seasun &amp; Lazaros :dutch


----------



## m.e. (May 11, 2006)

I realize we haven't update from the zoo in awhile...






























Some pics of the rest of our crew...

*Martin*






(we have another mouse, Chuck, but he decided to be camera shy)


* Stephanie







Miko (in the rabbits' cage)







Prince John







Scully







Beeper




*


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 11, 2006)

Aww, your fur babies are all so beautiful. Those are great pics.


----------



## newfiegurl (May 11, 2006)

they are all so cute!! Rex looks like my littleman marty...hes an all black rex as well (I am not sure if he is a minior a normal sized rex yet though)


----------



## daisy052104 (May 11, 2006)

Holly used to let us flip her over but now she fights us on it I miss it so much!!


----------



## daisy052104 (May 11, 2006)

I absolutley love that pic of Peanuts nose!!!! SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 12, 2006)

I always love, love, love, new Peanut pictures! :inlove:

I could just snatch Peanut and runaway!



Raspberry


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 12, 2006)

What a super wide angle lense and close ups too. Is that the same camera your parents bought?

Rainbows!


----------



## m.e. (May 13, 2006)

Actually, thecamera I use is the Canon PowerShot A520 that my best friend bought forme on my birthday  

I haven't even figured out half the features yet, but I generally usethe portrait mode (or fast shutter, in the case of the mice) withoutflash. The camera's macro focus, which is what I used forPeanut's nose, is really nice. I'm kinda...addicted to macro :whistling


----------



## LuvaBun (May 13, 2006)

:highfive: Great pics of your fur babies! I take it that PJ has settled back home nicely 

Jan


----------



## m.e. (May 17, 2006)

Sooo...







Mommy got a little sloppy with the cornstarch.


----------



## Jenni (May 17, 2006)

What an adorable bunny face. I just love bunny faces!


----------



## Anneliese (May 18, 2006)

m.e, your bunnies are adorable. :hearts:

more pics please!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 18, 2006)

Oh goodness! I want to kiss that little Rexy face sooo much. Lookit that little smiley mouth 

Jan


----------



## m.e. (May 19, 2006)

Peanut takes her "dead bunny flops" very seriously...











Funniest part is, she weighs all of 5 pounds, and most of that is skin


----------



## Pipp (May 19, 2006)

:lol: LOL!! Makes you want to poke herwith a stick! :stikpoke


----------



## m.e. (May 24, 2006)

*2 bunnies + 1 kitty = lots of photos*
[align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align]


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 24, 2006)

Oh my goodness, those photos are so adorable!! Ilove the one with the kitty jumping over the gate. It's a bird, it's aplane, it's a leaping kitty!


----------



## m.e. (May 24, 2006)

hehehe....Miko *loves* hanging out with the bunnies.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~~ ~ ~ ~~ ~ ~ ~~ ~ ~ ~~ ~ ~ ~ 
 
here's a little something x-posted from my blog:
 
I'd say 'stop me before I do something crazy' but I think it's too latefor that





I'm going to be selling the rabbits' cage. While they do sleep and eatin there, they spend the majority of the time in their pen, and thefact is that the cage takes up a lot of space and is a pain to clean.I'll keep the existing pen and simply rearrange things to fit the needsof two somewhat older and very mellow wonderbuns.

They've never been able to free-range because, well, the house hasnever been and never will be 100% rabbit proof. I live with my parents,and between kids andcats and home improvement projects, itjust doesn't work for our situation. For awhile when they were youngerI alternated between keepingthem in a pen and allowing themfree access to my bedroom, but their litterbox habits were apalling andthey trashed the pen on a regular basis. The cage made sense at thetime it was bought, but what they need now is a nice environmentconducive to long naps and lots of room to stretch out. 

I'm actually looking forward to custom designing their new environment.

I'll update as things develop.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 24, 2006)

This is very sweet. 

Raspberry


----------



## m.e. (May 30, 2006)

*for the Peanut fans *

[align=center]



[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center][/align] [align=center]*
Carrot Dreams





*[/align]


----------



## Flopsy (May 30, 2006)

I love Peanut's dead bunny flops.

-Ashley (Big Peanut Fan) &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy :brownbunny


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 30, 2006)

me im in love with your bunnies!!! i love peanut's dead bunny flops!!! more more more!!! :inlove:

*adds those two precious bunnies to bunny napping list*


----------



## LuvaBun (May 31, 2006)

LOL! She has such a serious look on her face - I wonder what was happening in her dream 

Jan


----------



## m.e. (Jul 9, 2006)

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Pipp (Jul 9, 2006)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Now isn't that one big happy family!! :inlove: (Is Peanut bracing herself a bit?) [/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]sas and the gang of fur :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:[/align]
[align=left][/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 9, 2006)

*m.e. wrote: *


> [align=center][/align]
> 
> [align=center][/align]
> 
> ...


 

This photo...

Convinces me that my next rabbit will be another black rex. Your photos capture the texture of the fur perfectly!!!  Really gorgeous shots, m.e.!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 10, 2006)

Good to see Peanut looking so well again. And I agree with Elf Mommy - Rex's coat looks so luscious in the pics 

Jan


----------



## m.e. (Jul 10, 2006)

Glad you like them  It is soooo hard to photograph a black bunny.

Yeah, Pipp, she braces herself like that a lot, her right leg out and in front of her.


----------



## m.e. (Jul 11, 2006)

Peanut, just chillaxin'


----------



## m.e. (Sep 25, 2006)

*The bunnies, September 2006

* *Their pen:**














Here you can see she's filled back in to her regular size (5 pounds):








My sweet, happy, totally relaxed bunny:














Her eyes melt my heart:














Showing off her balance and grooming skills:








The most dramatic exhibit of tilt. Forcomparison,thisis what she looked like four months ago.

What's up, mum?








Nose rubs and tooth purrs = a happy bunny.














And of course, Rex had to pose for the camera too:

 



*


----------



## Haley (Sep 25, 2006)

How is this the first time Ive seen your blog? :dunno:

Gorgeous pics of your bunnies and kitties! I just love Rex's fur...he looks like velvet! So pretty!

Peanut is such a trooper. Poor little dear. She looks like she's makingthe best of it though. I'll be keeping her in my prayers.ray:

-Haley:kiss:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 26, 2006)

Awww Peanut, bless her little heart :tears2:.She does look like she's coping really well, though, and I love how shekinda looks up-eared. And look at Rex, always right there by her side -Bunny love is a wonderful thing!

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Sep 26, 2006)

Aw, there's my Peanut! What a strong girl! She looks so relaxed in those pics- she's really adjusting well.

Out of curiousity, what are you using for bedding? Is thatfake sheepskin/vet bed type stuff? Looks nice and comfy.


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 26, 2006)

Beautiful babies. We love you all.

:kiss:

Steph, Jordi &amp; Wesley


----------



## m.e. (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I'm so happy with the progress she's made :bunnydance:*

naturestee wrote: *


> Out of curiousity, whatare you using for bedding? Is that fake sheepskin/vet bedtype stuff? Looks nice and comfy.



from the pets' blog, back in August:

Peanut, like mostdisabled rabbits, can't make it to the litterbox 90% of the time, sokeeping her clean and dry is of utmost importance. Here's what I'vefound works for us: puppy pads (disposables are okay, but washable onesare better, both for absorption and for the environment), then a layerof microfleece, and on top, a layer of faux sheepskin. Sheepskin wicksaway moisture, and fleece provides an extra barrier forurine.

Both the microfleece and faux sheepskincan be found in the fabric section of your local craft store orWal-Mart. On top of that I usually add small towels and fleece blanketsfor the bunnies to snuggle on. They're the first to get dirty, butthey're easy to wash, and they keep the pen clean.

Several times throughout the day I'll"spot clean" by picking up pooties, and all of the bedding gets changeddaily. I suggest you check out cloth diapering sites for informationand tips on laundering for maximum absorbance. It seems like a lot ofextra work, but once you get into the rhythm, it doesn't take long atall. I have two back-up sets of bedding to make cleaning the pen moreefficient.

​You can see the layers in the bottom right corner of this photo:






Back when I first wrote that, Peanut had limited mobility and it wasimportant to keep the bedding clean and dry. Now that she's making itto the litterbox _most_ of the time, I change the towels andblankets daily, but only wash the bedding once or twice a week.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry that I have not posted in your threadbefore, Your pictures are great and you have a wonderful family.Peanuts is such a sweet bunny and she is a real trooper. I will praythat she continues to improve and that she she has many years ofhappiness.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## m.e. (Dec 21, 2006)

These are long overdue, I know...

Rex, my 7 3/4 year old Mini Rex (aka Sir Poops-a-lot) and benevolent ruler of his domain:
















Love that belly :kiss:






_Do you mind, mom?_







Peanut, the 6 1/2 year old tilty lop, my heart bunny, the Mighty Pea:
















Her favorite spot to sleep...

















Together :love









































[align=center]:bunnyheart
[/align]


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm sitting here with tears falling looking atPeanut. I know she's happy and has a very comfortable life,but God, it's hard to see her with the tilt.Ihaven't seen her pictures in a while, so I guess it just caught me offguard. 

Excellent pictures of Rex, m.e. They're such Loves, both buns and the cats. They sure are lucky to have you.

Kisses and love to all of them from me.

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Dec 21, 2006)

It's hard for me too, and it's been nearly six months 

But she really is happy :hug2: She runs around the room, shredsmagazines, plays in their castle, and shamelessly begs for affection.She's absolutely *not *going to let this get her down :run:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 21, 2006)

Yay for more pics! Rex is sogorgeous. Peanut too. She looks happy, even withthe tilt. So what does the Mighty Pea mean?


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 21, 2006)

*m.e. wrote: *


> It's hard for me too, and it's been nearly six months




I don't know how you do it.

Bless your heart for giving her such a full and happy life.You can tell by her pictures that she's very happy. It justupsets me so much to see these shots of her. She's still asbeautiful as ever.

Give them too many kisses for me. I wish I could just reachthrough the screen andgive them thekisses and hugsmyself.


----------



## m.e. (Dec 21, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> So what does the Mighty Pea mean?



"Pea" was the nickname Dr. G gave herwhen she first got sick, something a little softer than Peanut (or herother nickname as Sir Poops-a-lot's sidekick, the Mighty Crapper:lookaround) 

When she was sick she seemed so tiny and frail. I don't know how manytimes I whispered into her ear, "S'okay, Pea", "It's alright, Pea", "Iknow this stinks, Pea".

To see her hop around now, the tilt is certainly dramatic, but you maynot realize there was a time she couldn't even walk without shaking androlling over. It takes an _incredible _amount of muscular strengthto hold your body upright when your brain tells you that you'resupposed to be sideways. First she learned to stand, then hop. It tookher a good month before she could start to groom herself. And sheabsolutely did not want to leave the secure walls of their pen.

The first time she did walk out into the bedroom, she was verydisoriented. She spun in circles, rolled over, and bumped into the gatemore than once. With the way rabbits' eyes function, her field ofvision is the upper part of the walls and ceiling, and much like ablind rabbit she navigates on memory and scent. It was so brave of herto even attempt leaving her safe place that I said she was a "MightyPea", small but resilient. The name stuck.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 21, 2006)

Beautiful pics, and also very touching! Peanutis such a strong girl, to carry on as if there was nothing different.And to see the love between her and Rex is so wonderful. You have donea great job in keeping her happy 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Dec 21, 2006)

I also get tears in my eyes just looking at her.You can just see her beauty and strength shining through in thepictures. It just breaks my heart to think of how she has to live likethis, but also gives me a lot of joy to see how happy and healthy sheis, even in that condition. 

You are truly a remarkable person for all you have done for her. I cantell she is living such a fulfilling life even with the tilt. What astrong girl (both of you, actually).

This pic is wonderful. You can see how much they love eachother and how Rex cares for her. He must be her protector.







Beautiful photos!


----------



## m.e. (Dec 27, 2006)

*Snacktime!*(video)*
*


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 27, 2006)

:kiss:Major hugs and kisses to Pea.:inlove: Iknow what you are feeling. Every time I look at Ringo it's anoverwhelming feeling to see how he keeps going. To see that he has somuch fight in him. Looking at Pea's pictures and Ringo's face this pastweekend gives me so much strength. 

Seeing these pictures has made me admit to myself that Ringo isn'tdoing as good asI hadhoped. He isn't worse but heisn't better. More at a stand still. Next month he goes to the vet. Itis time to look into new meds. :nurse:

For those who don't know. Ringo has also suffred from head-tilt. Nextmonth it is a year he has been going to the vets for the sneezing andwet nose. Than in April he suffred his first bout of head-tilt.


----------



## m.e. (Dec 27, 2006)

Poor Ringo :hug2:It's so hard to know when they're doing well or when they're justcoping. When you have a disabled bun, the measuring stick is differentand lines get blurry. Lots of ray: for his continued health.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 27, 2006)

Same for you. He has good days but lately seems the bad out number them.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 27, 2006)

Awww, bless her little heart. I think it'swonderful that she does as well as she does. I will keep her - andRingo - in my prayers. After all,Gabby's Brice did improve dramaticallyafter a long period of head tilt, so never give up hope

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14183&amp;forum_id=6

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow that is amazing.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 28, 2006)

A w w w w w w w ... http://www. :inlove:

Pretty Pea has that Veronica Lake thing going with that ear-style. 
















sas :biggrin:and the gang:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 31, 2006)

:bunnydance:Happy Late Birthday!:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 1, 2007)

:embarrassed:Oh No! So sorry I'm late in wishing you a happy Birthday. Hope you had a good one!

Jan


----------



## m.e. (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 4, 2007)

What a gorgeous picture of Rex - helooks so regal, and doesn't he know it . His coat is in beautifulcondition - he looks so much younger than he actually is!

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 4, 2007)

He is the blackest black rabbit I've ever seen. It's amazing.

I love looking at your pictures. :kiss:


----------



## m.e. (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks! 

It is sooo hard to photograph that boy; he's either got his nose rightup in the camera or he's moving too quickly to capture him. And ittakes a lot of lighting to really show the color of his fur. I didn'thave very much lighting in the above photo, but I was blessed with avery tired bunny and a very slow shutter speed


----------



## m.e. (Feb 6, 2007)

Peanut sleeps in the strangest places...






You might notice her head is looking a little straighter. She still hasa slight tilt (enough to make that ear flop over her head) but it's notas dramatic as before, and her balance and coordination arenear-impeccable :bunnydance:


And because I've been itching for change lately:






I figured since the rabbits' pen wasn't actually being used to containthe rabbits, it could go into storage. My room suddenly looks much,much bigger. The bunnies seem to be happy with the adjustment - moreroom to binky


----------



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2007)

*m.e. wrote:*


> You might notice her head islooking a little straighter. She still has a slight tilt (enough tomake that ear flop over her head) but it's not as dramatic as before,and her balance and coordination are near-impeccable :bunnydance:


That's awesome!! :colors:

Anything in particular make the difference, or just time? 

And I LOVE this:



The full-body version is my favourite, it's so precious! 



sas (who's not really here)


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 6, 2007)

God I love your two. I want them! Can I have them?


----------



## naturestee (Feb 6, 2007)

:happydanceGo Peanut go!

Your room looks awesome. I wish I could trust my buns that much. And where did you find that tilty lop pic?


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 6, 2007)

Definitely a great thread to peep in on to make my day a little brighter.

:kiss:


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 6, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> A w w w w w w w ... http://www. :inlove:
> 
> Pretty Pea has that Veronica Lake thing going with that ear-style.
> 
> ...





Oh Good God!! :laugh:

That's just sick and wrong. Too bad Ms. Lake wasn't as beautiful as Peanut. 

* * * *



Give your babies a kiss for me, m.e. Hope the cats are all well too.


----------



## m.e. (Feb 6, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Anything in particular make the difference, or just time?


It seems to be just a matter of time.Once she got up enough strength and balance to run around, she reallyblossomed. Remember what a big deal it was for her to even leave thesecurity of their pen? She is _all over the place_ now! I'veresumed the "bunny shuffle" around my room 'cause I never know whenshe'll be underfoot 


*JadeIcing wrote: *


> God I love your two. I want them! Can I have them?


In your dreams, missy :zoro


*naturestee wrote: *


> Yourroom looks awesome. I wish I could trust my buns thatmuch. And where did you find that tilty lop pic?



Well, you'll recall that Rex will be 8 next month shock and Peanutis 6 1/2. They haven't always been so mellow  This tranquility comesafter years of being typical bunnies, which means there may yet be hopefor your bunch 

The "Tilty Lop" is a drawing by yours truly


----------



## m.e. (Feb 6, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Giveyour babies a kiss for me, m.e. Hope the cats are all welltoo.



The cats are doing really well (all *five* of them - when did Ibecome the crazy cat lady? I mean, I know I've always been a littlecrazy...:lookaround)

:kiss:to you too!

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

SAS - I'm not here either. I'm writing an anthropology paper. This is all a figment of your imagination.

:lurker


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 7, 2007)

Off topic a second, m.e., but my sister has twocats that she adores. I think her love and bond with herbabieshave even surprised her. She just had to havea dental operation on one of her cats and I don't have to explain theworry she went through when the day of the surgery came. Thelittle one is doing much Much better. She was such a strongbaby girl. It was as if she was comforting my sister morethan she was feeling her own pain. I don't know what mysister would do without her two babies. At one point, she wasthinking she'd have to rehome them, but she found an apt. that she canhave them in. She now knows that she can't be without them inher life. 

My question to you is what is a good cat forum for her? Whenshe was going through the dental issues with her one cat, knowing thatthe other is going to need the same type of work done, I had suggestedshe go on a cat forum and see what other people's experiencewere. Can you recommend one that is a good one just in caseshe does have questions?

Thanks for any advice you can give. :bouquet:

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Feb 7, 2007)

Absolutely! I'vejust joined a new forum that I've really been enjoying, the memberslike to educate without being abrasive (not something you'll find atevery forum)

Top Cats


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 7, 2007)

Excellent! :bunnydance:

Thanks, m.e., I'll pass it along to her. 

Give all the babies in your care all my love. :hug:


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 7, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> A w w w w w w w ... http://www. :inlove:
> 
> Pretty Pea has that Veronica Lake thing going with that ear-style.
> 
> ...




this is absolutely hilarious


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi m.e.

I just went on your website, it was great. I checked out all your babies, wow they are all very cute. I especially love Peanut, I do hope she gets better soon.

One thing I noticed in a some of your pictures is the cement block, do you have that in there for a reason? Also the plastic keychains where did you get those? I have looked inthe baby department at Walmart but couldn't find them.

Thanks 

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Haley (Sep 20, 2007)

Ooohh Emily... :whistling

I see you've been on today :wave: How are the bunnies? How are you? 

We miss you! :bunnieskiss


----------



## m.e. (Oct 1, 2007)

[align=left]Going through this thread once more has been difficult, but I wanted to share a photo of Rex, in his usual spot, on Peanut's blanket:
[/align][align=center] 



[/align]
Larger version of my avi, which I sketched between classes today:
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 1, 2007)

Poor Rexy. He's missing his best friend. 

I love your drawing - it's sad, but it's extremely meaningful.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh Emily...:bigtears:

I hope you are doing ok.:hug2:


----------



## m.e. (Oct 2, 2007)

Today was better. I was able to share what happened with several of my school friends today, and they were all so supportive. One of my professors (who I know fairly well) had lost a cat earlier this summer after a prolonged illness; he was very sympathetic and understood the depth of grief that I have felt. 

It is so cathartic to be able to speak openly about loss and pain, rather than keeping inside and falling apart in the car, or in bed at night. I have been writing a lot on the pets' blog too. I hate to sound consumed with sadness, because I do still have Rex and the other pets who I adore completely. But I also want to acknowledge that losing Peanut is one of the hardest things I have ever been through.

Yesterday, I put together a gift basket for the vet's office, in Peanut's memory:


[align=center]





 a framed photo, Craisins (her favorite snack),
chocolate kisses and a Thank You card

[/align][align=left]They have been so incredibly kind to us. When we brought Peanut in on Friday, it was (thankfully) during a quiet time of the day with few other patients around. They gave us a quiet room with paintings on the wall and a fountain softly trickling in the corner. The exam table had been covered in a soft quilt. As painful as it was for me, Dr. G and the vet tech were so gentle with Peanut. I couldn't have asked for better care.[/align][align=left]Then I came home today to find a card from them: _Dear Emily and family, in your time of loss we would like to send our sympathy and understanding. From all of us at VCA Animal Medical Center._[/align][align=left] :cry4:[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so pleased that you have friends and people around you that are supportive - it shows that Peanut touched a lot of hearts. And how kind of your vet's to send that card. I think that would have made me cry all over again.

Hugs to you and Rex!

Jan

ps - Looking back at all of the photos has me in tears


----------



## Haley (Oct 2, 2007)

What a beautiful drawing and gift basket. That framed photo is just precious. Im soglad you have a wonderful vet to help you through this difficult time.

You (and Rex) are in my thoughts and prayers.

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## m.e. (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, Jan (and Haley) :hug:

Most of the Geography/Anthropology students know each other and we hang out in the department between our classes. Today the conversation turned to dreams. I had a dream about Peanut last night :tears2: She was doing really well, recovering from her ailments, eating, drinking and hopping about as usual. I was so happy that she felt better. Everything in the dream seemed _so real_ - the room was brighter and sunnier. I even remember being thrilled that she was peeing in the litterbox, which between her weakness and dehydration, she was not able to do near the end.

When I woke up, I knew it wasn't real. The room was dark, and the quiet emptiness I've felt since Friday returned. Rex is such a silent rabbit compared to Peanut's constant activity and noise. I almost feel like I want to buy him the loudest toys I can find, just so that I can hear him and know he's okay.

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## m.e. (Dec 27, 2007)

It will be three months tomorrow.

Rex has his moments, his days when he seems really lonely. He snuggles with and grooms the stuffed dog that we gave him. But most of the time, he's happy, I think. You wouldn't know he's nearly nine years old by the way he runs around the house. Every morning he lets me know that breakfast is late, _thankyouverymuch_, by jumping and climbing on every box in the room. Then for good measure, he chases the cat.

Peanut could never eat greens because of her sensitive tummy, and since her passing, we've started giving Rex salads every night. Now he binkies for them. It's really hard to look at him and realize just how old he is, but he doesn't seem to realize that he's supposed to be 'geriatric'  

[align=center]





this drawing was a Christmas gift from my little sister :tears2:
[/align][align=center]




[/align] 
*

*edited because, apparently, I can't count**


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 27, 2007)

:cry4:That drawing is lovely Emily- how sweet of your sister to do it for you. I still can't believe Peanut is gone, she was such a very special bunny.:tears2:

I'm glad to hear rex is doing well.I understand about the good days/bad days thing, Millie is like that. Even now she'll have days when she gets angry and doesn't want to be near me. It's understandable though - I have bad days too.

I hope you are doing ok Emily, I know the anniversaries are the hardest to get through. Thinking of you.:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 27, 2007)

Four months :shock:. 

It felt strange when I saw you'd posted and I knew that there wasn't going to be any pics of peanut . And that photo of Rex laying there on his own, like he is waiting for Peanut to come and groom him, is so touching. At least he sounds as if he is coping OK (and obviously enjoying his salads). He is like a vintage wine - he doesn't get older, just better as he matures 

Jan


----------



## m.e. (Jun 4, 2008)

[align=center]*Happy Birthday, Peanut

*












[/align][align=left]_My dearest angel bunny -

You would have been eight years old today. It's been almost nine months since you left, but we still miss you so much. 

You were and are the incomparable Mighty Pea.

With love from your human family, and nose rubs from Rex._
[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 4, 2008)

:cry4:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 4, 2008)

Never forgotten, sweet Peanut. Birthday thoughts are with you.

How's Rex doing, Emily?

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jun 4, 2008)

:cry4:

Remembering your beautiful girl on her special day.:bunnyangel2:

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## m.e. (Jun 6, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> How's Rex doing, Emily?


Right now? He's binkying around the room  I am so grateful for his sweet and happy spirit. He's still looking like a scruffy homeless bunny; we chose not to pursue any further testing for whatever is causing this, and over the past month he's been no better but no worse either :dunno

Here's an older photo of Rex, pre-balding:






This is Rex more recently:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 6, 2008)

Poor Rex! He does look a bit on the scruffy side. I hope his beautiful rex fur grows back in soon. He's still handsome to me!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 6, 2008)

Wemiss you Peanut.:sad:


----------



## maisy126 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry m.e., I was just browsing through blogs when I clicked on yours, Peanut was and is absolutley gorgeous and Rex, though he does look a little scruffy is still the prettiest black rex I've ever seen


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 6, 2008)

Aww, Bless Rex's little heart - he is still such a handsome boy!

I don't blame you for not carrying on with the treatment - he is obviously well enough in himself, and why stress him out more by doing extra tests, which give no results, and throw good money after bad! 

We love you as you are, Rex 

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 6, 2008)

Rex still isa handsome devil!! :inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 6, 2008)

Aww Rex....he's still the most handsome little man that i have always loved ever since i first seen his picture a long time ago.....you know...the main thing is that he's happy in himself...i'm sure Peanut watches over her sweet baby boyconstantly 

Cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2008)

It took me awhile to post here. I miss Peanut so much. She always held a special place in my heart. She was something else. Give Rex a kiss for me.


----------



## m.e. (Jun 16, 2008)

Every morning after breakfast, Rex comes out and soaks up the sunlight. Once more it seems that his fur is slowly improving - this is the best it's looked in months:






The fur around his mouth and ears has been losing its pigment with age, so yes, his mouth really is that white:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 16, 2008)

Aww Rex! 

Something just isn't right - I wonder what is causing that fur loss! 

He's so sweet.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 16, 2008)

I wonder if similar hair loss happens with all rexes as they get older. I'm so sorry about the loss of Peanut.  Sorry I wasn't here earlier to say so.


----------



## m.e. (Jun 16, 2008)

Bo, I really wish that I knew :dunno It's so, so strange.

ElfMommy :hug: It's hard to keep up with things here at RO, I know I've missed a lot too. I'm just glad to see you here


----------



## m.e. (Aug 19, 2008)

[align=center]*Rex, my old man, my tattered velveteen rabbit:*
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align] 
_And so time went on, and the little Rabbit was very happyâso happy that he never noticed how his beautiful velveteen fur was getting shabbier and shabbier, and his tail becoming unsewn, and all the pink rubbed off his nose where the Boy had kissed himâ¦And into his boot-button eyes, that had long ago lost their polish, there came a look of wisdom and beauty, so that even Nana noticed it next morning when she picked him up, and said, âI declare if that old Bunny hasnât got quite a knowing expression!â_


----------



## m.e. (Aug 19, 2008)

As you can see in the photo, Rex's fur has (mostly) returned. He is still looking a little raggedy around his ears and neck, but that doesn't seem to bother him. He such a content little bunny.

I also wanted to share pictures of our pet cemetary in the woods. It's a very peaceful place to sit and remember:

[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center](the rabbit is for Peanut, the cat is for Beeper - they died less than a month apart)
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello Doll, 

Beautiful photos of your peaceful place. Look at your little guy. He does look very "knowing." I'm happy to see that the two of you are still happy to be together and that he is still happy to be soaking up that sunshine every morning.

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh Emily, I find that very touching - both the pet cemetary and the picture of Rex with the Velveteen rabbit quote.

Rex really is a remarkable rabbit, to have coped with the loss of Peanut, then get all his fur problems, and still he fights on. He is such a love!

It must be very comforting just to sit in that chair, and spend time with your Bridge babies :hug:

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 15, 2008)

I can't believe I never found your blog before and saw all of your beautiful pictures of your happy bun-couple. Such sweet and special bunnies, truly two of the most beautiful and happy bunnies I have ever seen. I hope you can look back at this blog and see the happy memories of them snuggling together, and think of them doing that now. They had such long, happy lives, and their passing does not take anything away from that. I can't imagine the pain you are feeling right now. I am sending wishes that your heart can gradually heal, and in time I know it will. Binky free, beautiful bunnies.

[align=center]:bunnydance::rainbow::bunnydance:
ink iris:
:tears2:
[/align]


----------

